# Boot splash image change?



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like to be able to change my boot splash image on my sgs3 for us cellular. I am trying to read up on how to do it but I don't see much for this phone. Can anyone tell me how to do this or point me to some instructions? I am digging around and I hope to turn something up. This is probably something easy for a developer to do, but it would make a great mod for the semi-knowledgeable people out there to do for any of the gs3 carriers. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

What rom are you on?


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bmc's aokp for d2usc he made us. I can't seem to find anything out there on the web for this. I find stuff for everything else, including the note, just not the s3

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh splash image opps, I was thinking animation... I'll go hunt around


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Correct. Animation can now be changed VERY easily through ROM control. The boot splash screen is another story.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Shelby04861 said:


> Correct. Animation can now be changed VERY easily through ROM control. The boot splash screen is another story.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U


From what I found it's kernel dependent, you could try going through the file searching for that image


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Feb 27, 2012)

dunno if this will work for your variant, but it worked for me on Bean's Custom Stock on Verizon.

just have to flash the zip in CWM

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/jaekar99s-area/192779-boot-animations-galaxy-nexus-boot-animations-updated-07-19-12-a.html


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

relaxedcrazyman said:


> dunno if this will work for your variant, but it worked for me on Bean's Custom Stock on Verizon.
> 
> just have to flash the zip in CWM
> 
> http://www.droidforu...07-19-12-a.html


Those are animations not splash screens.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good try though. J didn't say it was gonna be easy. Believe me. I have been googling the crap out of it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> From what I found it's kernel dependent, you could try going through the file searching for that image


I wasn't able to find the image in our kernel source (unless its something other than jpg, jpeg, gif, bmp, or png)

My guess is this image resides on our aboot. If thats the case we cannot change it without bricking the device.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> I wasn't able to find the image in our kernel source (unless its something other than jpg, jpeg, gif, bmp, or png)
> 
> My guess is this image resides on our aboot. If thats the case we cannot change it without bricking the device.


I heard it's a .rle and it's located in the boot.img


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Same here.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

I found a .rle file but wasn't able to open it, I'll have to try moving it to my computer, for further examination XD


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I found it too but haven't had time to try to move it. Wouldn't it be nice if you could just replace it and it worked!

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

initlogo.rle it's some type of image, need to figure out how to open it. Double clicking attempts to open it with paint as a bitmap...


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

It is encrypted somehow...


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am not at MY computer to open it but you can Google his to open that file type, convert, and then convert it back

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

.rle is effectively an encrypted bitmap, do we really need to edit it or could we just change the extension of a bitmap to rle?


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Here ya go http://www.mediafire.com/?kd6g87kii3ala06


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I pulled it but I can't seem to find a program that will open it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> I pulled it but I can't seem to find a program that will open it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U


maybe??

http://forums.androi...-now-linux.html

here's the zip that is linked there: http://truelinux.net...ion_package.zip

I tried converting the rle back to an image, but it didnt seem to do it properly
Attempting to create an rle now from an image... will report back

EDIT: meh, didn't seem to give a very large rle...didn't seem like it would work so i didnt use it. others may try though.. you'll need to unpack/repack your boot.img though


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

No luck here either.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> maybe??
> 
> http://forums.androi...-now-linux.html
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna risk my phone







But how do you unpack the boot.img and where is it? Did a search in ES and couldn't find it. Also I'm not sure if a converted rle image would work because Samsung probably used some custom encrypter maybe a dev could find the code that decodes it to display it and use it to decode the initlogo.rle or change it to accept other images, maybe the syndicate rom people know...


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I got nothing at this point. My only hopes are that someone with enough skill will want to change it as much as I do

If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Would anyone like to venture out and remove the initlogo.rle from their phone and see what happens?


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> Would anyone like to venture out and remove the initlogo.rle from their phone and see what happens?


Removed it and touched the file (so it was empty, but still existed)
Now the logo is gone and its just a blank screen at that point. Still boots and works fine.

Guys - You shouldn't be scared to do this. Flashing a bad kernel is NOT going to give you a brick. Unless you flash it to a partition you shouldn't. /dev/block/mmcblk0p7 is the block you want to flash to.

Here is a recovery-flashable zip you can use to flash your kernels, just replace the boot.img in it with the one you want to flash
http://truelinux.net/sch-i535/flashable-kernel.zip


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> Removed it and touched the file (so it was empty, but still existed)
> Now the logo is gone and its just a blank screen at that point. Still boots and works fine.
> 
> Guys - You shouldn't be scared to do this. Flashing a bad kernel is NOT going to give you a brick. Unless you flash it to a partition you shouldn't. /dev/block/mmcblk0p7 is the block you want to flash to.
> ...


But I have no idea how to unpack the boot.img let alone how to modify it... So we have definitely found the logo now we just need to figure open how to modify it. Since the logo should be a 720p 8-bit color bitmap image it shouldn't be too difficult as long as it doesn't have to be encrypted.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

From what I understand you need go unpack the boot image and open up the param.lfs file and modify the permissions for each instance of the boot logo. If we cab get someone to modify the param.lfs file for us that is one part of it.

If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

*EDIT: Please re-download, I had the wrong utility in there*



PoLoMoTo said:


> But I have no idea how to unpack the boot.img let alone how to modify it... So we have definitely found the logo now we just need to figure open how to modify it. Since the logo should be a 720p 8-bit color bitmap image it shouldn't be too difficult as long as it doesn't have to be encrypted.


Grab this: http://truelinux.net...ootimgutils.zip
Grab your boot.img
Do this:

```
unpack-bootimg.pl boot.img
```
You'll be left with a few files and a folder
The folder is where your initlogo.rle is located
Modify it, then from within that directory do:

```
find . | cpio -o -H newc | gzip > ../ramdisk.img
```
That will create a ramdisk.img in the directory above that you can use with mkbootimg to re-create your modified boot.img, in this case I'll call it newboot.img so as not to overwrite the old one:

```
mkbootimg --kernel boot.img-kernel.gz --ramdisk ramdisk.img -o boot.img --cmdline 'androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31' --base 0x80200000  --ramdiskaddr 0x81500000
```
Problem I forsee: You'll need to do this on EVERY kernel that you want to flash. Each rom is going to have its own boot.img that would need to be modified.
Also - the zip I posted a couple posts up has an assert so it can only be used on this device. This should prevent others from bricking their devices by trying to use it.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Shelby04861 said:


> Grab this: http://truelinux.net...ootimgutils.zip
> Grab your boot.img
> Do this:
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw that one but I had no idea what it was so I gave up on that venue. I will try this method when I can after work and a game tonight. I don't mind flashing it every time. I don't change ROMs too often and I generally run the same kernel most of the time anyway. Flash aokp and then the kernel modified to my taste.

If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

I've found everything I need. Assuming I'm doing this right I should be able to make a new boot splash tonight


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

When I unpacked the boot.img from KT747 (the kernel I'm using) the only folder I got was an empty folder called boot.img-ramdisk


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Per the reading you should have several folders though. Wish I had more time. Cross my fingers maybe tonight

If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

I got that folder and two gzips that 7zip wouldn't open


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Just tried again and noticed that when it tried to unzip the gz files it came up with an error that gunzip is an unrecognized command, do I need a certain program?


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ezekeel figured it out on the gnex splash screen. hit him up


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> When I unpacked the boot.img from KT747 (the kernel I'm using) the only folder I got was an empty folder called boot.img-ramdisk


odd...
http://pastebin.com/21jn1B2y
my process...stock cm10 kernel...


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> odd...
> http://pastebin.com/21jn1B2y
> my process...stock cm10 kernel...


Linux


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Time fire up the ol' virtual machine....


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> Linux


what else is there? =)


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> what else is there? =)


XD I was thinking about after looking up gunzip, "hmmm this looks like a linux command" but I convinced myself that you would have specified if it was... XD Guess not


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Is pearl preinstalled on linux or do I have to install it? Sorry I'm a newb on linux...


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> Is pearl preinstalled on linux or do I have to install it? Sorry I'm a newb on linux...


depends on the distro, but probably

btw:
s/pearl/perl


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Just a bump on this for an update
PoLoMoTo pm'ed me today with an initlogo.rle that he wanted tested and it worked!
I threw together a zip for him to drop these into that he'll be able to use to flash these on any rom
The script in the zip dumps the current kernel, unpacks it, replaces the initlogo.rle, repacks and flashes it

More to come, probably a thread or something at some point
For now, I leave you with this that I asked him to make for me: http://www.mediafire...dq85pmwq87at8tp
I think we need some words on it though, I'm thinking "fuck verizon!"

This is the image that the zip flashes:


http://imgur.com/5MQCl


EDIT: also, this only works on us variants at the moment. it has an assert so it wont brick anyone


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice. I am glad someone was able to get this going. It would be nice if this could be something that could be added to aokp and kernel. That way people could flash kernels that are ready for this and have a pic chooser in aokp. Not sure but I think it would rock. Bootanimation changing to the next level. Thanks

If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35066-automatic-splash-image-creator-png-to-flashable-zip-in-one-click/


----------

